# Mozilla und MozillaFirebird

## seth77

Hallo

ich nutze eigentlich Phoenix als Browser und Mozilla-Mail als Mailclient.  Jetzt habe ich gestern gesehn, das MozillaFirebird nun auch als ebuild offiziel verfügbar ist und wollte es gleich emergen.

Erstmal ist mir das ebuild mit einem src_compile Error abgekackt. Dachte ich, ist nicht weiter schlimm, mit vi ins ebuild rein und alle "die"s rausgelöscht, das funzt sonst einwandfrei. Die Installation lief auch durch, er legt mir eine Script in /usr/bin nur das Executable MozillaFirebird wird nicht erstellt. Mit dem Mozilla-Firebird-Bin-Ebuild gibt's übrigens keine Probleme.

Nachdem dann mein Mozilla auch nach einen Update auf mozilla-1.3r2 geschriehen hat, hier das gleiche Spiel. Er installiert, legt aber keine binaries an.

Kennt das jemand?

Gruß alex

----------

## wudmx

also ich denke mal es ist keine so gute idee, alle die's aus dem ebuild zu streichen.. es wird schon seinen grund haben, wenn man aus dem ebuild aussteigen soll! daher wiuerd ich auch sagen kannst du firebird so nicht bauen.. ich emerge grad firebird!

schon mal nen emerge sync gemacht?

----------

## seth77

Hi

emerge sync kam hab ich ca. 3 mal gestern abend gemacht  :Smile: . Und das mit den dies is sicherlich richtig, hat abba wie gesagt auch schon bei anderen ebuilds funktioniert, und mit denen hatte ich bis jetzt noch keine Probleme. Werde es heute abend aber auch nochmal ohne versuchen.

gruß alex

----------

## wudmx

du kannst ja auch mal ne aeltere version installieren, falls es eine davon gibt.. hast du prozessor-optimierungs-flags gesetzt?

----------

## Carlo

@seth77: Mehr als ein Mal pro Tag sync'en ist unerwünscht, da es die Server zu sehr belastet.

 :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=51945

Carlo

----------

## seth77

Dessen bin ich mir voll bewusst, aber manchmal sind Pakete auf einem Server noch nicht vollständig und da es nicht ging, habe ich es dann auf einem anderen Mirror versucht.

gruß alex

----------

## wudmx

also ich hab vorhin mozilla-firebird in der version 0.6-r2 erfolgreich installiret... 

hast du spezille compiler-flags? use-flags? ich hab z.b. -gtk und -qt ... vielleicht hilfts

----------

## seth77

Hi

habe es gestern Abend noch mit deinen USe-Flags getestet, allerdings habe ich nur die ebuilds -r4 und r5. Es ging aber mit beiden nicht. Beim src_compile steigt er aus.

Gruß Alex

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

hast du schon mal mozillafirebird-cvs versucht?

Hier im Forum gibt es einige Themen dazu und so könntest du das Programm auch immer aktuell halten.

Aber ansonsten: Poste doch mal die Fehlermeldung, vielleicht hilft's ja

Niko

----------

## Turrican

Du könntest mal posten, wo er genau aussteigt und mit welchen Fehlermeldungen.

Außerdem gibts auch ne Binary-Version, falls du Firebird nicht kompilieren kannst.

Das paket heißt "mozilla-firebird-bin".

----------

## seth77

Hi

die Binary-version nutze ich grad, allerdings is des ja net ganz der Sinn von Gentoo. Die funktioniert allerdings einwandfrei. Die Fehlermeldung ist folgende:

xpidl_idl.c:809: parse error before "p"

xpidl_idl.c: In function `xpidl_tree_warning':

xpidl_idl.c:816: `fmt' undeclared (first use in this function)

xpidl_idl.c:819: `p' undeclared (first use in this function)

xpidl_idl.c:828: `level' undeclared (first use in this function)

xpidl_idl.c:816: `va_start' used in function with fixed args

gmake[5]: *** [xpidl_idl.o] Error 1

gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-firebird-0.6-r5/work/mozilla/xpcom/typelib/xpidl'

gmake[4]: *** [export] Error 2

gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-firebird-0.6-r5/work/mozilla/xpcom/typelib/xpidl'

gmake[3]: *** [export] Error 2

gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-firebird-0.6-r5/work/mozilla/xpcom/typelib'

gmake[2]: *** [export] Error 2

gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-firebird-0.6-r5/work/mozilla/xpcom'

gmake[1]: *** [tier_2] Error 2

gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-firebird-0.6-r5/work/mozilla'

make: *** [default] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-www/mozilla-firebird-0.6-r5 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 124, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

Das sind meine USE-Var:

USE="x86 oss 3dnow apm avi crypt cups encode gif jpeg gnome libg++ libwww mikmod mmx mpeg ncurses nls pdflib png quicktime spell truetype xml2 xmms xv zlib gdbm berkdb slang readline arts bonobo svga tcltk java guile X sdl gpm tcpd pam ssl perl python esd imlib oggvorbis gtk qt kde motif opengl gphoto2 cdr scanner aalib"

Das die Flags:

COMPILER="gcc3"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe"

gruß alex

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

das sieht mir ganz nach einem Problem mit den Abhängigkeiten aus.

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir jetzt mal das CVS-Ebuild (irgendwo hier im Forum) ansehen und dann mal die Abhängigkeiten der Ebuilds vergleichen!

Ist aber trotzdem komisch, dass nur du das Problem zu haben scheinst!

Niko

----------

## seth77

Hi

das hier ist der fehler wenn ich das cvs-ebuild emerge:

gmake[4]: *** [export] Error 2

gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-firebird-cvs-0.6-r1/work/mozilla/xpcom/typelib/xpidl'

gmake[3]: *** [export] Error 2

gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-firebird-cvs-0.6-r1/work/mozilla/xpcom/typelib'

gmake[2]: *** [export] Error 2

gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-firebird-cvs-0.6-r1/work/mozilla/xpcom'

gmake[1]: *** [tier_2] Error 2

gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-firebird-cvs-0.6-r1/work/mozilla'

make: *** [default] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-www/mozilla-firebird-cvs-0.6-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 141, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

Bin jetzt wieder bei Mozilla-Firebird-Bin, geht wohl nicht anders.

gruß alex

----------

## Aldo

 *seth77 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das sind meine USE-Var:
> 
> USE="x86 oss 3dnow [gekürzt]
> ...

 

Ich verstehe nicht ganz den Sinn, beim Pentium-3 das USE-Flag "3dnow" zu setzen.

Oder hat der P3 jetzt auch wie der AMD-Athlon 3DNow?

----------

## seth77

Hi

keine Ahnung, in der make.conf steht -3dnow, ind er make.default steht's halt drin. Mache ich ein emerge info gibt er mir aber trotzdem diese Use-Flags raus.

gruß alex

----------

## seth77

holla

nach einigem suchen und rumprobieren hat es jetzt geklappt. Ich denke, den Ausschlag habe die USE-Flags -truetype gtk2 gebracht.

gruß alex

----------

## ts77

ok mal nen anderes problem.

ich hab den mozilla-firebird-bin installiert (und natürlich mozilla-1.3.x).

Irgendwie lässt sich der Firebird nicht starten, ich mein, es passiert dann einfach gar nichts beim Aufruf  :Wink: . Kann es sein, daß er mit der doppelinstallation von beidem durcheinander kommt?

----------

## moe

Hab bei mir Mozilla 1.3 und Mozilla-Firebird installiert und dasselbe Problem. Scheinbar werden irgendwelche Symlinks nicht angelegt, da sie schon vorhanden sind?

Ich kann Firebird nur so

```

/usr/lib/MozillaFirebird/run-mozilla.sh /usr/lib/MozillaFirebird/MozillaFirebird-bin

```

starten..

HTH Maurice

----------

## gfc

du nutzt gentoo und weiss ned mal wie man Links anlegt????

ln -s /usr/lib/MozillaFirebird/MozillaFirebird-bin /usr/bin/firebird

dann kannste du ihn per 

firebird 

starten..

oder such dir nen beliebigen namen aus, z.b Heeeeeelga  :Wink: 

----------

## moe

Wie kommstn darauf?

Mit "/usr/lib/MozillaFirebird/MozillaFirebird-bin" bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

/usr/lib/MozillaFirebird/MozillaFirebird-bin: relocation error: /usr/lib/MozillaFirebird/MozillaFirebird-bin: undefined symbol: _ZTI24nsASingleFragmentCString

```

Daher starte ich ihn so wie beschrieben, und diese Zeile steht in einer ausführbaren Textdatei, welche ich gerne dir zuliebe nach /usr/bin/feuervogel linken kann.  :Very Happy: 

Gruss MauriceLast edited by moe on Wed Jun 18, 2003 9:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hakan

@gfc

Was soll der Kommentar:

 *Quote:*   

> du nutzt gentoo und weiss ned mal wie man Links anlegt????

 

Wenigstens hast du es ihm danach erklärt. Ich mag sowas nicht. Jeder hat mal angefangen und lieber viel dumme fragen stellen, als Winschrott benutzen  :Wink: .

Bis jetzt war es in diesen Foren nie ein Problem Anfänger fragen zu stellen. Wenn ich daran denke das die Debian Typen allesamt unfreundlich sind und immer auf die tollen DSokus verweisen, die keiner verstehen kann, der sich nicht mindestens 12 stunden pro tag mit computern beschäftigt. 

Bitte antwortet auch weiterhin auf dumme fragen.

PS: Gentoo ist die erste Linux Distru die ich produktiv einsetzte. Soll heißen, ich mache alles damit was arbeiten am PC angeht (ausser zocken). SuSE hat mich nie überzeugt und dabei war gerade das ne Einsteger Distru, aber ich finde diese viel zu chaotisch.

----------

## hakan

Ich bekomme immer die Fehlermelung das Firebird das Flash-Plugin nicht laden konnte. Allerdings wird das Plugin sehr wohl geladen. Wenn ich "about:plugins" eingebe, dann zeigt er es mit sogar an.

Hat einer eine Idee woran das liegen kann?

----------

